# non Fault accident with lyft



## Toto1234 (Jul 2, 2017)

I drive for Lyft when some one with expired California licence hit me in the back at traffic light , my insurance is Allstate, they don't know I'm driving ride share , 
The car get some damaged in the back pumper and after hours I start feeling some back pain, 
I'm lucky I got the passenger phone who also offer to help , 

What should I do , 
It's my first time ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Toto1234 said:


> I drive for Lyft when some one with expired California licence hit me in the back at traffic light , my insurance is Allstate, they don't know I'm driving ride share ,
> The car get some damaged in the back pumper and after hours I start feeling some back pain,
> I'm lucky I got the passenger phone who also offer to help ,
> 
> ...


Since you had a pax, I believe you have to report it to Lyft.
Was there a police report? Did the other driver have insurance?


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

Have $2500 cash ready


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Misaelz28 said:


> Have $2500 cash ready


And phone numbers of other insurance companies.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Your personal insurance is void when the app is on, so don't go through them. You _should_ be covered under lyft insurance, so report it to them. Lyft will contact your personal insurance to see what coverage you have and match it. Lyft will provide coverage for the pax as you don't want the them coming after you.


----------

